# Looking to purchase my first 1911



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to my first IDPA classifier last week and had a great time but one thing I did notice the majority was shooting in the CDP division and shooting 1911 in 45 cal. One of guys let me shoot his very nice. Anyway I would like to purchase one in the near future and would like some suggestions on who makes good reliable 1911's without braking the bank? I can purchase more expensive one later.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are all kinds of quality 1911's out there. We all have our favorites. I'm a Springfield and Para Ordinance fan. With 1911's. If you are going to use the pistol to compete don't try to save a lot of money. Really good 1911's are not cheap. And you are not going to be looking at an "entry level" 1911. You get what you pay for. Look at them all. With the weapons slide closed you can check the barrel by trying to move it inside of the barrel bushing and at the chamber end. It shouldn't have much if any play. Also the slide to frame fit. The rear of the weapon you can try and wiggle the back end of the slide to see if it moves any. These little wiggles might seem small but remember a little play at ground zero will multiply over distance. The slide should not have a bunch of wiggle but it also should not be too tight where the slide will not move smooth across the frame while the slide is moving back. The recoil spring should be the only real resistance.

Trigger is never over 5# pull and if it's going to be a comp gun you are looking for less than that.

Most all the big names make a good 1911. Colt, Springfield, Para, Kimber S&W, STI, all make really good ones. RIA, Taurus make good 1911's though I'm not sure how they would do in competition. I've had both but never used them under those conditions. There's more but my brain is not working well enough today to think of them all off the top today:smt082


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

My recommendation for a first 1911 that won't break the bank would be the STI Trojan. It will cost about $1K.


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

STI Trojan. I forgot to say I live in California. It is not on the California DOJ list which means I can not get one here.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Really? is it an assault pistol? Man, Cali is mind boggling to me


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep they have some kind of stupid drop safety and all kind of other little thing to slowly band guns in California. You can not get any new guns models in California any more.


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a damn shame kmaultsby. STI makes some of the sweetest 1911s available. I had heard that STI quit selling in California because of all the state requirements being put on gun manufacturers. Can you drive over to Arizona or Nevada and buy one? I shoot an STI Edge in competition and it performs like a thoroughbred.


----------

